# 04 engine mods



## jdas29 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have an o4 goat and I want to get it started on its way to a supercharger. What I really want to do is buy the parts I need individually so that when I am ready I can put it all together. My real problem is finding the information on how to do it and what parts I need. Does anyone know where I can find this? Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jdas29 said:


> I have an o4 goat and I want to get it started on its way to a supercharger. What I really want to do is buy the parts I need individually so that when I am ready I can put it all together. My real problem is finding the information on how to do it and what parts I need. Does anyone know where I can find this? Thanks


You need headers, stronger clutch, and then the FI won't be a problem, except for traction of course.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you're going to want to beef up the drive train if you're going to thrash on it with a super charger. stubs, half shafts, clutch, springs, shocks, bushings, etc


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Also make sure you can drive it the way it is first. Too much power before driver mod = totaled gto.


----------

